# Wo bekomme ich ein rpm-paket von hylafax für suse 9.2 ?



## Timo Rickert (5. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

 ich hab gerade gemerkt das bei suse 9.2 kein hylafax mehr bei ist! 
 und zum kompilieren bin ich irgendwie zu blöd !

 kann mir jemand sagen wo ich ein hylafax paket für suse 9.2 komme? bei hylafax.org finde ich keins
 ich wär auch schon mit einem ähnlichen programm zufrieden ...

 Gruß Timo Rickert


----------



## Ben Ben (5. Januar 2005)

Dann nimm doch die von 9.0
http://fr2.rpmfind.net/linux/rpm2html/search.php?query=hylafax&submit=Search+...&system=suse&arch=

wegen der Sources, in der Regel auspacken, 
./configure
dann 
make 
und 
make install 
und fertig

evtl. beim ./configure mit ./configure --help noch nach zusatzparametern suchen....


----------



## Daniel Toplak (5. Januar 2005)

Zusatzinfo:

bei "make install" solltest du Root-Rechte haben, da meist Dateien unter /usr oder /opt oder ähnliches abgelegt werden.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Rewilon (24. März 2005)

Fehlende RPM-Pakete findest du HIER  (SuSE-FTP) oder HIER  (RPM-Mirror) .


----------

